# Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!!



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!!
APR Proudly Announces the Release of the Carbonio MKV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake System.
APR is proud to be the Authorized Distributor for Carbonio Cold Air Intake (CAI) systems. Manufactured from aerospace grade carbon fiber, Carbonio further improves this material by incorporating a proprietary thermal barrier layer in its construction. The result is an exceptionally light and strong part that minimizes intake temperatures. This ensures that the engine optimizes power by receiving the coldest and most oxygen rich air possible.
*Benefits of the Carbonio CAI System include:*
Increases Horsepower and Torque
Improves Throttle Response
Flattens Torque Curve (engine is less 'peaky')
Improves Fuel Economy 
Enhances Engine's Volumetric Efficiency
Installs in an Hour (does not require bumper or headlight removal)
Maintains Clean Appearance by Retaining Factory Engine Cover
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components
Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions
Unique Thermal Barrier Composite Construction Ensures Low Inlet Temperatures
Fully Compatible and Complimentary with APR Software and Exhaust systems

*Each Carbonio Kit Includes:*
Aerospace Grade Carbon Fiber Main Section Ensures Inlet Temparatures Stay Low
Carbon Fiber Main Section has Show Quality Finish
Complete Photographic Instructions
All Necessary Hardware Included for Easy Install without Cutting Or Modifying








For any further information please visit: http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html#
Pricing for this Intake is $279.00 and will include all of the above!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

What's the difference between the old model and this one? Any dyno graphs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_What's the difference between the old model and this one? Any dyno graphs?

There is not a new vs old product. The release last time, was incomplete with marketing/website pics, and information. 
The product is now on the website, with full detailed information about the product. 
The Intakes are making 10-15hp. I unfortunately do not have any dynographs in front of me to post up, however I will to track one today, if I can get away from my desk for a few minutes!








Hope everyone is having a great week so far......


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry to sound like an ass, but i've read around the forum that this intake cracks.
but i love the fact that the ppl that do use it don't get CEL.
please prove me wrong about the cracking because i would love to buy this CAI


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (thecarp)*

mine isnt cracked im not sure how you could crack it?


----------



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (bweed83)*

thank you for proving me wrong
quick question: is there any cutting/soldering involved?


----------



## bweed83 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (thecarp)*

no i did hve to drill the fram for a little bracket but they give you a self tapping screw for it


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (thecarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecarp* »_thank you for proving me wrong
quick question: is there any cutting/soldering involved?

You need to check out the first thread in this forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3618154
All the answers are there!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweeeeet


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

http://www.sexy.com







lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where do you put that 90 degree sensor if you delete the oem ram part


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

Just installed this on my 06 jetta last week and i'm near 300 miles on it. I love it. That 90 degree sensor is the intake air temp sensor and the new intake is tapped for it. This kit rocks.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

where is it tappet


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

Down near the air filter.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

can someone post a pic where it is tappet


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

Sorry no pics. But it's so simple.


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

I heard that you had to request to have the temp sensor tapped into the new intake. I left the oem airbox on and put it back where it originally was placed. I have not had any CELs yet. But maaann it sounds awesome!! When I first revved it out of gear in neutral it didnt sound too great, but when I got it out on the road, maann it was worth the money!! The bracket they provide to mount the filter was not long enough to reach the edge to mount the filter, but I just bent it to reach. The only problem other than that was the airbox inlet would not allow me to place the large hose into the housing. The hoses dont have much play, so I had to cut out a piece of the oem inlet to allow the hose te fit in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TxThunderBunny at 7:55 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## mk5jetta4fun (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! ([email protected])*

onyone had any problems on 08 models?


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! (mk5jetta4fun)*

Bump, any problems/questions/concerns with the '08 170hp 2.5?


----------



## victorhgallegos (Apr 3, 2008)

if this cold air intake, make an better car, why the factories don;t includes that on new cars?
please explain me thanks


----------



## renanmedeiros (Mar 13, 2008)

*ready?*

this product is ready to order?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (victorhgallegos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victorhgallegos* »_if this cold air intake, make an better car, why the factories don;t includes that on new cars?
please explain me thanks

noise reduction, plain and simple
Same applies to exhausts


----------



## mig31 (Jun 24, 2008)

Got a question - is it pretty easy to install this kit on my 2.5L 2006 Jetta and do I need any special tools, or should I rather go to a mechanic?


----------



## aintthathai (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (bweed83)*

dude im thinking about putting this on my 08rabbit. can u send me pix of your WHOLE engine?


----------



## Wborolb88 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (aintthathai)*

alrite just to make sure, the '08 2.5 Jettas don't have an air temp sensor, right? If my intake comes with a hole cut for the sensor, can I just cover it up with some tape, or will that not work?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

No, tape will not work. Order one without a hole.


----------



## aceplayer22 (Jun 20, 2006)

Does this work for the 2.0T GTI? 2006?


----------



## mk5 rabbit s (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (aintthathai)*

bump
i got the same car and was wonderin the same thing.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (aceplayer22)*

No, the GTI has its own intake.


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The Carbonio Cold Air Intake will fit perfectly in a MKV Rabbit 2.5 without any problems?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bondrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bondrabbit* »_The Carbonio Cold Air Intake will fit perfectly in a MKV Rabbit 2.5 without any problems? 
if you get the one for the rabbit, yes


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

I've had this intake for probably somewhere around a 1000 miles At first i threw the CEL because of a MAF code along with a system to lean code. I've since taken the whole system apart multiple times and re-worked some of the problems that I had after the initial installation. My CEL has come on multiple different times and each time we have tried to re-work something but the motor still throws the P0171 system too lean code. Am I missing something or Can someone be sure that I have a vacuum leak somewhere.


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_ Am I missing something or Can someone be sure that I have a vacuum leak somewhere.


Are you using the adapter ring included in the kit?


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Futrell Autowerks)*

Who makes the filter for this intake?


----------



## dococtavius (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty sure it's a K&N.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (dococtavius)*

buy this **** there is a totally noticeable diffence in performance plus the sound is nutty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ferris88 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*

I am not looking to crack on this product, but since my professional install of this product on Thursday morning, September 11th, I have had nothing but problems!
Before you discount the quality of installation, the installer has experience as head VW mechanic and had an article written about him in a VW enthusiast magazine. He is very competent and skilled.
I had to return to my 2008 VW Rabbit 4d Auto/ESP two times the day of repair. First because of the binder clip and then because of a CEL.
The day following the repair, I had to return again because the nut that attaches the L binder to the fender bolt came off. I also had a CEL.
The day after, yesterday, I now have a CEL again.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Ferris88)*

damn man i think its the 08s alone everyone has problems with the 08s


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (illblood)*

damn, I really wanna get this over my pflo. 
I heard it sounds nastyyy


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*

yo get it i have it if your ever out on the island and wann see/hear it let me know although now my awe exhaust drowns it out but still hear it


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_damn man i think its the 08s alone everyone has problems with the 08s

I'm getting it next week, so hopefully there will be no cel. My guess on why people are having problems is because of a vacc leak. Also, what about the oil from the K&N getting into the MAF? I've seen that cause problems on mkIIIs before. On the mkIII (2.0 and vr6) you can clean out the MAF w/ rubbing alcohol (91%).


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

that and i think the cars are getting more sensitive


----------



## jwill25 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! ([email protected])*

So that others don't make the same mistake, this kit *will not* install on a 2007 Jetta that is not the MkV version. I got most of the way through the install only to find that the right-angle intake is about 3 inches too long to install in the engine compartment. I have pictures that show the installation with the right angle resting on the front quarterpanel because it doesn't fit.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

thats weird and 2007s are mkv's 


_Modified by illblood at 12:28 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## jwill25 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: (illblood)*

yeah, really annoying since I was almost done only to find that it didn't fit.







I was really looking forward to the added performance and sound.


_Modified by jwill25 at 11:55 AM 10-12-2008_


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

i dotn get how it wont fit i know a kid whos got a 2007 rabbit and it fits


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! (jwill25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwill25* »_So that others don't make the same mistake, this kit *will not* install on a 2007 Jetta that is not the MkV version. I got most of the way through the install only to find that the right-angle intake is about 3 inches too long to install in the engine compartment. I have pictures that show the installation with the right angle resting on the front quarterpanel because it doesn't fit.

you ordered the wrong intake. all 2.5's are the same. and all 2007's are mkv's. you probably ordered the one for the mkiv


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

ahahah i was gunna just say the same thing sucks


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (illblood)*

im ordering this.. the pflo cel has returned


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

its def worth it man i love it


----------



## Illed305 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: (illblood)*

Hows this CIA working on the 2.5 MVK jettas?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

I love this product. i just got the Carbonio CAI
but i have one question, my filter fell off a couple times. what can I do to hold it on there? I have the clamp and bracket tightly around it, and it still fell off. what can i do? ty


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

How much / what kind of lubricant did you use to put it on? I used a little bit of soap in some hot water and it slid on a little stiff but I havent had a single problem with it coming loose.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

I actually didn't put lube on the filter..I'm thinking if it happens aaagain I'll put some sponge tape or something to make a small lip for it. By after adjusting it, seems okay now


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok so I had this intake on my 08 rabbit since December and it has given me some problems, first the hole for the hoes down to the air pump is to round and the clip just slips off so I had to use a hose clamp to keep it on, then it started to give me a Check engine light for bank 1 to lean, also it cracked on me putting it on.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (mc12000)*

See. Thats why I went with BSH. They have a 1 piece metal design and since the MAF is integrated into the piping, there have been no CEL's on my 2006. Nothin but better sound, more milage and a little more kick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

IS THERE ANYTHING FOR 09 ENGINES??


----------



## blakedelgado (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (2LODubster)*

i drive a 2008 rabbit and have had the intake installed since about the 2000 mi. mark. i have about 12000 mi. on the car atm and have not had a single problem with the intake at all. im not gonna say it makes a *huge* difference in performance but it does give some pep to the engine. i did the install myself, the instructions are self explanetory. i have no mechanical experience and thought it was easy. overall i think its worth the $275 i paid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to carbonio


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (2LODubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LODubster* »_IS THERE ANYTHING FOR 09 ENGINES??


I have an 09 with no MAF BUT there is still a MAF housing just no sensor. I'm sure its so the stock engine cover is still compatible from 08-09. 
I just used the housing and every thing worked out fine. 
It would be cool if they redesigned the intake and made it one big carbon fiber piece for the 09's but the 06-08 intake will work!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (1dot8t)*

any Cel and how is the sound ? do you feel a difference at all i know its only a cai but the hp gains seem to be big this is why im asking


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (mig31)*

I have the 06 and no other tools needed other than the ones listed in the manual.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

anyone convert this into a short ram yet? I know it will work and fit, but i am wondering about getting a cel....what do you think?


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

no cels whatso everrrr!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwjetta252006)*

2 years carbonio on mkv jetta. No CEL ever. 
P-Flo.. CEL was on every other day. Garbage


----------



## 07Jetta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I just installed one and uh there's no tappet on the tube for the IAT. If there was a choice for this, it's clearly not stated by APR, otherwise I would hvae purchased that one. Now I'm going to have to put some of the stock parts back on to hopefully get rid of the CEL.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (07Jetta)*

I have a 07 Jetta with the Carbonio intake and for some reason my car is the same speed. It just sound like a baby mustang when foot is flooring the gas around 3k-5k rpms. Also my intake manifold has a crack on the drivers side pin near the engine cover caused by the engine cover rocking and striking it so I took it off. I am losing even more power now and my rpms randomly hold around 3k and fall to 1k and hold it then idle. Also I keep getting a running lean CEL and Temp sensor malfunctions codes over and over and over. Highly annoying.


_Modified by Terrence901 at 6:30 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## WEISSRBT (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (Terrence901)*

I will try to set aside some of the weary people here.
I have an 07 Rabbit. Never thrown a code. They do crack easily if you put the "O" ring on too tight. It will cave in with the combined pressure and engine vibrations.
You will be frequently asked what exhaust you have. Even if you dont have one.
2nd and 3rd Have biggest boost in power. Torque is felt much more.
Although it increases MPG, you will burn through more gas than usual like i did because you have to drive faster and harder to listen to it growl all the time


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have a 2008! i've NOT had a single issue with this intake! it is PERFECT! it sounds great, you can feel it and it looks great! anyone who has been having problems with it, i'd say you need to make sure that every hose and connection is sealed tight and has no leaks. i bought the MAF insert from 20squared, it eliminates the ring that comes with this intake and puts your fuel trims into factory spec. if you REALLY want to feel this though, GO APR with the 93 octane program running and you'll LOVE it all over again! the filter shouldn't slip off the end either. did you clean the rubber on the filter with rubbing alcohol? that part should be cleaned to prevent it from slipping!


----------



## zixx (Nov 23, 2009)

1st post!
I have a 2006 Jetta. Can someone explain if there are any benefits/risks from using the CAI in the winter? I live in Montreal and it can get very cold here.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

There is no risk to using a CAI except when doing deep sea driving.
As far as a benefits goes well the CAI will move your engine's breathing down to the bumper line where there is lots of cool Montreal air. Your engine cant get enough cool dense oxygen.


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

OK so I have had the Carbinio CAI on my 2007 Rabbit (with the MAF installed correctly) for almost 8 months and now when it gets cold i throw a cel and the dealer said it is because the temp. sensor the 90 degree angle sensor everyone is talking about is not on the intake AND IT HAS TO BE IF YOU HAVE AN INTAKE. 
I now need to either drill into the side of the carbon fiber intake or get a totally new one. 
I also need to buy a new Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAF) because running with my proportions off of air to fuel has caused the sensor to get messed up. 
SO either get a BSH or be prepared to drill into the CAI if you have the 2006-2007(maybe 2008) designed motor. 
The newer design doesn't need either sensor.... so this works fine for the 2009+


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (chefvdub)*

Now I have the '05 Jetta mkV 2.5 and im assuming that its the same design as the '06-'07 design? And has anyone had problems with this CAI on the '05 2.5?


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_buy this **** there is a totally noticeable diffence in performance plus the sound is nutty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree. I've had this for nearly a year on my car and the sound is amazing. There's a bit of power difference and my MPG increased a bit as well. And to answer the previous poster's questions, it's the same setup on the 2005.5, so there should be no issues.
- Jeremy.


_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 2:59 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Sorry guys if I asked another noob question, Im just trying to figure out what we bought with our first ever German car. I have the '05 Jetta mkV 2.5 and im assuming that its the same design as the '06-'07 design? And has anyone had problems with this CAI on the '05 2.5?


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I've got one on my 05.5 and it's great. Don't hesitate to grab one!


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaMk5)*

did you have to tap in for the 3rd sensor? or does it only run two?


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not sure about a 3rd sensor, I didn't remember hooking up the IAT sensor if thats what you mean. Not sure that the 05.5s have it. The MAF needs to be placed in between 2 pieces of the intake and the SAI tube connected. All pretty easy if you follow their instructions. My tip is to make sure the engine is warmed up before attempting to pull off the engine cover, that makes it ALOT easier to remove.


----------



## styxer (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaMk5)*

So I just bought this intake from DBC performance. I have a 2008 should the temp sensor be able to be instslled in the new intake or do ai need to keep the old intake piece and it plugged in there? if anyone has this set up and some pics it would help alot. Also do I need to get a MAF insert? 
Thanks.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (styxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styxer* »_So I just bought this intake from DBC performance. I have a 2008 should the temp sensor be able to be instslled in the new intake or do ai need to keep the old intake piece and it plugged in there? if anyone has this set up and some pics it would help alot. Also do I need to get a MAF insert? 
Thanks.

You have a 2008, you don't have a temp sensor to worry about, it's built into the MAF. And no you don't need a MAF insert as the intake should come w/ one.


----------



## Triple Bogey Golf (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! ([email protected])*

Does anyone know if this will work on an MK 6 2010 Golf 2.5L since it's basically the same engine as an MK 5? Has anyone done this yet?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yes it is the same thing, you just have a MAP sensor


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! ([email protected])*

Does anyone know the dimensions of the FILTER for carbonio itself?
i want to buy another air filter while i recharge the original one from carbonio...
http://www.namotorsports.net/l...t/140
Does anyone know the air inlet diameter , the width and the length
and will there be a difference longer vs. a smaller one? Im guessing the longer ones will get better air intake?


----------



## bjl_chavez (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! ([email protected])*

hey I just had a question 
I have an 08 2.5L Jetta 
does this cold air intake work for that engine?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! (bjl_chavez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjl_chavez* »_hey I just had a question 
I have an 08 2.5L Jetta 
does this cold air intake work for that engine?

yes.................


----------



## bjl_chavez (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! (DUSlider)*

thx jeje sorry about the noob ?s but this is my first vw and i dont want to mess it up 
now does anyone have any install instructions just as to not mess it all up?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio MkV Rabbit/Jetta 2.5 Cold Air Intake Released!!! (bjl_chavez)*

It comes with directions. Only recommendations I have...
Don't tighten any of the clamps until it is completely installed and aligned.
Make sure the MAF is pointing in the right direction. The arrow signifies direction of airflow.
Don't forget to put the cookie cutter thing in.
You can install it without removing the wheel, but it makes it easier.
Or
Remove the bumper skin and you don't have to remove the wheel and gives you alot more access


----------



## clutch83 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 2009 Rabbit. I know that it will work on my car but is there anything I need to know about sensors and such? Also what is the deal with the engine cover and the stock intake? Do I have to remove them? Is there any benefits to taking it off or leaving it on. I read something about a sensor that you can leave in the stock tube or get a intake that is tapped to accept the sensor. Does this apply to '09s? Thanks dudes!


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (clutch83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clutch83* »_I have a 2009 Rabbit. I know that it will work on my car but is there anything I need to know about sensors and such? Also what is the deal with the engine cover and the stock intake? Do I have to remove them? Is there any benefits to taking it off or leaving it on. I read something about a sensor that you can leave in the stock tube or get a intake that is tapped to accept the sensor. Does this apply to '09s? Thanks dudes!

Doesn't apply to the 09's. Only benefit for no cover is reduced weight, which is very little, and may reduced engine noise, but you're getting an intake so I don't think that would be a problem. Otherwise, there is no reason to keep it on, unless you have no where else to store it. I'd say eventually get a beetle 2.5 engine cover to replace it.


----------



## VWtribal (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (nickbeezy)*

it won't work on the 2010 Golf... because of the lights..they are too big... check out the NEUSPEED SRI...that's what i ordered after trying the Carbonio..and i love it!!!!


----------



## BTDUBS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

I hate to ask this, but how low does it hang in the engine bay and is it CARB legal?


----------



## Pablo_2.5 (Jan 10, 2008)

Will a Carbonio intake made for the model 07-08 can work on the 09's model ??? 


Since they don't have the same engine code.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pablo_2.5 said:


> Will a Carbonio intake made for the model 07-08 can work on the 09's model ???
> 
> 
> Since they don't have the same engine code.


 Yes


----------



## PRJ-RABBIT (Jul 30, 2010)

ordered it 2 days ago from ecs, ups says it should be here tomorrow....... word


----------



## zmaderia (Nov 3, 2010)

*warranty woes*

i have an 07 under warranty still and i WANT this intake bad...!!!! will this void the warranty?


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

are you selling the carbonio intake restrictor ring?


----------



## owenrg (Jul 13, 2007)

*using a different filter*

I was looking at getting a new filter (mine is getting old and has been cleaned several times) and was wondering if one of the tapered ones would work just the same. i don't see why it wouldn't but just wondering. It's a 3.5 inch ID filter by about 5 inches right? I also saw that some K&N filters have this plastic guard kinda looking thing that goes around it. Since i don't have fog lights the filter is directly in the stream of all that dirty air (i drive on dirt roads a lot) and i'm thinking one of those plastic guards might help keep the filter out of the direct impact of dirt, bugs and water. 

what do you think and where should i get one of those guards? 

Thanks.


----------



## jrnring (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi guys, I´m sort of reviving this thread.
I have a 2009 Jetta sportwagen with the 2.5 L engine and auto transmission. I bought the Carbonio CAI kit and had it installed yesterday. 

Off the bat we faced a problem. The kit has a Carbon fiber section with two sections to attach vacuum hoses. My car has only one vacuum hose. 
The installed made a plug for it and finished the job.
The intake worked great yesterday.
But today after driving a few miles I got a CEL light. 
Specific codes where 

P0101 Mass or volume air flow A circuit range/performance
And 
P0171 System too lean bank 1

Additionally I think the transmission went into limp mode disabling S mode and manual shift modes.
Can any one help?
Thank you very much in advanced.


----------



## R6soldier (Aug 5, 2012)

i just installed the apr carbonio cold air intake today...pretty straight forward installation...there was a piece of flat round metal that had spikes on the inside...where does this part go? i didn't find it in the instruction manual included...also i was thinking of installing the 2.5 beetle cover...where is the best place to get it? i see ecs selling it for about $95 and a VW part store is selling it for about $79 shipped 

any help/advice would be greatly appreciated(new forum member)


----------



## itzsleepy (Sep 8, 2012)

R6soldier said:


> also i was thinking of installing the 2.5 beetle cover...where is the best place to get it? i see ecs selling it for about $95 and a VW part store is selling it for about $79 shipped
> 
> any help/advice would be greatly appreciated(new forum member)


I say get it directly from the VW dealer, cheaper and its from the dealer, cannot beat that.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

R6soldier said:


> ..*there was a piece of flat round metal that had spikes on the inside...where does this part go?*


that piece goes on the intake side Toward the filter.
I did a DIY for this back in like 08 but I can't find it, so here is a pic from it.


----------



## LangMKV (Oct 1, 2012)

*2009 vw Sportwagen issues*



jrnring said:


> Hi guys, I´m sort of reviving this thread.
> I have a 2009 Jetta sportwagen with the 2.5 L engine and auto transmission. I bought the Carbonio CAI kit and had it installed yesterday.
> 
> Off the bat we faced a problem. The kit has a Carbon fiber section with two sections to attach vacuum hoses. My car has only one vacuum hose.
> ...


Hey what came of this? I'm thinkingof ordering one for mine. Any advise?


----------



## SydBarrett420 (Feb 15, 2014)

How can you install this piece w/o the MAF (my car doesn't have one). I see they seel an adapater at ecs.


----------



## tricky89 (Mar 30, 2009)

My intake did not come with temp sensor bung. I installed my intake temp sensor in the usual place. Is this why I am getting check engine lights? My engine will not rev over 2000 rpm.


----------

